# The Fermata is Wild



## Tikoo Tuba

I attended a session with Gunther Schuler who explained the fermata as a conductor's art , yet I thought perhaps not . It could be subverted . It could be the conductor surrenders the choice to a voice in the orchestra whom the composer has selected , it could be a voice in the orchestra possesses it . It is a pivot point . It is micro-timing , un-notate-able . What follows it is essentially spiritual .


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I attended a session with Gunther Schuler who explained the fermata as a conductor's art , yet I thought perhaps not . It could be subverted . It could be the conductor surrenders the choice to a voice in the orchestra whom the composer has selected , it could be a voice in the orchestra possesses it . It is a pivot point . It is micro-timing , un-notate-able . What follows it is essentially spiritual .


Of course, we tend to appreciate the conductor's "vision" as that which informs the work presented. That's why he or she is the conductor, the leader. It's an earned position with privileges and responsibilities. One of which involves choices, as with fermatas.

Of course, the conductor's philosophical viewpoint may be that he wants the musicians to have a more personal involvement and will allow them certain choices. But this, too, is the choice of the conductor. Heck, the conductor could just choose to stand there and do nothing and let the players play -- it's been done. But that is also a kind of control, the conductor's art.

Of course, lesser skilled musicians can interfere with a conductor's vision, and the choices he or she makes, which probably proves quite frustrating. As can be players who question the conductor's choices, though I would appreciate a conductor who appreciates hearing from fellow musicians or even encouraging responses and opinions.

I would suggest you aspire to become a conductor, and then you will be able to handle the musical situation as you seem fit.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

The fermata belongs to the composer . Its placement may be optimally inspirational - a wild thing to be held and released and followed like Raven through the mountains .


----------

